# Lead sleds



## fishnnut1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys anybody use one of the lead sleds for zeroing your rifle? If so which model do you have and how do ya like it. Thinking of getting one and like some opinions. Thanks for any input and good luck this season..


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

bags and bipods have a mgm rest don't use much though shot on a few lead sleads but don't care for them personally


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one, its a pain to bring to the range and back. I generally just use it for testing reloads where I want to test the load and not the shooter, all other times I leave it at home, shooting constantly off a lead sled will not make anyone a better shooter, I would say it makes them worse as they do not practice the proper fundamentals.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

love it for shooting large bores and slug guns


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They can have an effect on your rifle. I have read many stories about cracked stocks on the big bores. My personal experience is I used a friends lead sled on my 22-250. Something changed in shooting the rifle off of that darn thing. The only thing I can think of was it changed the harmonics of the rifle. It went from shooting very nice groups to shooting very nice groups but way off target. That was very odd.

My friend swears by it and refuses to shoot PD without it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I use one to sight in my rifles, its nice for that, so my shoulder isn't shot for the next few days. I don't practice shooting with it though.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I have one, its a pain to bring to the range and back. I generally just use it for testing reloads where I want to test the load and not the shooter, all other times I leave it at home, shooting constantly off a lead sled will not make anyone a better shooter, I would say it makes them worse as they do not practice the proper fundamentals.


that is the fix to more problems than not people not practicing the fundamentals and lead sleds are a leading cause of that. This next few weeks are the best comedy acts around go out to the rifle range and watch and listen. I really do feel sorry for the deer. I found out a 25-06 zeroed at 100 is good to 600 just hold on the deers back. It is fast and flat seems to be the favorite saying of the minute of pie plate shooters


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KurtR said:


> that is the fix to more problems than not people not practicing the fundamentals and lead sleds are a leading cause of that. This next few weeks are the best comedy acts around go out to the rifle range and watch and listen. I really do feel sorry for the deer. I found out a 25-06 zeroed at 100 is good to 600 just hold on the deers back. It is fast and flat seems to be the favorite saying of the minute of pie plate shooters


 :rollin: Stories like this aren't just for fishing.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Get a good recoil pad. Last weekend I was working up a load and shot 75 rounds of 30-06 over the course of about 2 hrs. I had moderate to high velocity loads. I'm not a big guy and normally without the recoil pad I'm good for about 10 shots before I'm dreading the next kick. The recoil pad I have is a neoprene sleve with three pads that slips over the butt plate. It was the first time I used it and did it make a difference. The felt recoil from the '06 was more in line with my 22-250. Get one of those and you will be able to use it on the bench and in the field.


----------

